# Turkey Fried Turkey



## Collard (Oct 23, 2007)

I was wondering what you guys like to put on your turkeys when frying them. I've got one marinating in Cajun Injector's Creole Butter right now for the weekend.

I know the seasonings will cause the oil to burn quicker, but that's ok 'cause this will be the 3rd bird done in this oil and it'll be tossed after this one.

Just curious as to what seasonings y'all like on yours, maybe mix this one up a little.

*I JUST SAW THE OTHER THREAD SO.........................................NEVERMIND*


----------



## Corpsman (Oct 3, 2007)

Chef Paul Prudomes (Spl) poultry seasoning. Rub it down with that and sprinkle in the cavity prior to frying.


----------

